# Mein Kernel lädt keine Module mehr.

## Klaus Meier

Gestern abend wollte mein System nicht mehr. Der Kernel lädt einfach keine Module mehr. Der Fehler vom Netzwerkadapter wird noch angezeigt, evedev auch nicht und dann hilft nur noch der Druck auf den Resetknopf, weil weder Tastatur noch Maus funktionieren.

Den Kernel und die Module habe ich komplett neu mit den Konfigurationsdaten von meinem noch laufenden System erzeugt, es ändert nichts. dmesg und rc.log geben keinerlei Hinweise.

Edit: Da hat es wohl bei mir die Platte geschlachtet. Ich habe von der Partition alles gelöscht bis auf die Daten, stage3 drauf und einen Kernel, dass müsste ja starten. Gleicher Effekt. Habe dann erst mal die Daten mit fsarchiver gesichert. Da kommt die Meldung:

```
 Warning: node for device [/dev/root] does not exist in /dev
```

Last edited by Klaus Meier on Thu Sep 20, 2012 7:00 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, das ganze klingt doch nach nicht mehr funktionierenden udev

Fehlt eventuell 

```
CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y
```

 im Kernel?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich habe ja am Kernel nichts geändert. Und auch die .config von meinem funktionierenden System kopiert und den Kernel komplett neu gebaut. Es kommt noch viel schlimmer... Also, alle Daten mit fsarchiver gesichert, Platte neu partitioniert, formatiert und zurück gespielt, gleiches Problem. Dann die Partition neu formatiert und ganz von vorne angefangen. Das Gleiche. Bekomme gleich einen an die Waffel, kann es sein, dass die Platte eine Macke hat?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, ich habe jetzt herausgefunden, an was es liegt. Im aktuellen testing Portage lässt sich kein lauffähiger Kernel bauen. Habe gestern abend noch mal gesynct und ein make auf den Kernel losgelassen. Danach startete das System nicht mehr. Und heute 2x das gleiche. Habe den Kernel und die Module vom lauffähigen System rüberkopiert und nun geht es.

----------

## Finswimmer

Das kann aber doch nicht am sync liegen, sondern eher an den testing-Paketen, die nach einem sync über portage installiert wurden?

Sync an sich ändert ja nichts am bestehenden System.

Könntest Du da eingrenzen, indem du die gestrigen Pakete postest?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Natürlich liegt es nicht am sync sondern an den Paketen, aber die kommen ja durch den sync auf das System. Puh, ich habe gestern neu gebaut, da kann ich echt nicht sagen, was da neu hinzugekommen ist, weil ja viel neu war.

Auf alle Fälle fasse ich den Kernel vom laufenden System erst mal nicht an und das andere muss ich erst mal wider aufbauen...

----------

## Finswimmer

genlop --list --date 2 days ago sollte da helfen

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hm, zum einen hab ich das System ja nicht mehr. Ich bin ja jetzt beim dritten Bau heute... Ok, die ersten beiden waren ja nur um zu sehen, ob das System startet. Ansonsten gibt es ja folgendes:

http://gentoo-portage.com/Newest/~amd64

Also etwas, was am 14.7. dazu gekommen ist müsste es sein. Andererseits, es kann auch schon länger im System schlummern und es wirkt sich erst aus, wenn man den Kernel neu baut. Vielleicht sind es die linux-headers-3.4-r1, die vor kurzem gekommen sind. Wenn man ein System neu bastelt, dann merkt man sich nicht jede einzelne Datei....

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, wenn du die linux-headers gewechselt hast, dann baue doch am besten auch die Pakete neu die ein 

```
equery d os-headers
```

 Ausgibt, da ist ja wahrscheinlich auch udev mit bei?! ;)

Das nicht mehr laden der Module ist doch vermutlich nur eine folge vom nicht mehr richtig funktionierenden udev

/edit: Schade, zur DEVTMPFS Frage gab es leider keine Antwort

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hm, gerade eben habe ich mich mal daran versucht, dass System mit einem mit ihm selbst erzeugten Kernel zu bauen. Und es hat funktioniert. Nachdem es heute schon zweimal in die Hose gegangen ist. Was jetzt? Kann es eventuell sein, dass grub2 da Amok gelaufen ist? Hatte ich eigentlich auch überprüft, aber langsam brummt mir der Kopf, da muss man aufpassen, dass man nicht erst richtig etwas ins Nirwana schickt.

----------

## spielc

Was für eine Version von udev hast Du installiert? Ich weiss nicht mehr welche, aber ab einer bestimmten Version von udev BRAUCHST du die TEMPFS-Einstellungen die Dir vorher schon genannt wurden:

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y 

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *spielc wrote:*   

> Was für eine Version von udev hast Du installiert? Ich weiss nicht mehr welche, aber ab einer bestimmten Version von udev BRAUCHST du die TEMPFS-Einstellungen die Dir vorher schon genannt wurden:
> 
> CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y 
> 
> CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

 

Habe ich doch alles. Es gab da wohl einen Bug bei kmod. Ich habe ja an den Einstellungen nichts geändert.

P.S.: Die Benachrichtigungen über neue Beiträge im Forum kommen total kaputt an, ohne Absender und Betreff, haut bei mir der Spamfilter weg.

----------

## Josef.95

@Klaus Meier

Das aktuell gesetzte Präfix "[Problem gefunden, nicht]" ist aber auch ein wenig ungewöhnlich - magst du es eventuell noch mal überarbeiten?

So weiss doch wahrscheinlich niemand was damit anzufangen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das liegt daran, dass die maximale Länge überschritten war, ok, werde ich tun.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Und ich habe genau dieses Problem wieder. 

Zwei fast identische Systeme, eins läuft ohne Probleme, das andere hat beim Update des Kernels von 3.5.3 auf 3.5.4 die Grätsche gemacht. Der einzige Unterschied war der, dass ich es beim laufenden System direkt aktualisiert habe und beim anderen in einer chroot.

----------

## Max Steel

Das chroot System... Hast du evtl einfach vergessen deine Module zu installieren? Schonmal überprüft? (Kommt bei mir dank kleinem kmake-script nurnoch dann vor wenn ich genau dieses eben nicht habe *gg*)

Welche Module fehlen bei dir denn?

funktioniert udev?

gibt es sonst Fehlermeldungen (evtl in /var/log/rc.log)?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das mit den Modulen habe ich jetzt schon mehrfach überprüft, auch den Kernel komplett neu gebaut und installiert. Welche Module fehlen? ich denke: Alle. Die in der /etc/conf.d/modules stehen, die werden ja angezeigt. Aber es geht dann gar nichts mehr, weder Tastatur noch Maus. Hilft nur noch der Resetknopf. Und bis zu diesem Update war alles einwandfrei.

----------

## Max Steel

moment mal... Reden wir über X oder über die Konsole?

Ich frage weil es sich momentan mehr nach "habe ein Update gefahren und jetzt geht nichts mehr" anhört. Und update kann auch X heißen.

Außerdem landen üblicherweiße nur die Zusatzmodule in der /etc/conf.d/modules (nvidia/ati BLOB, Virtualbox, etc.) vll fehlt einfach ein emerge @module-rebuild. Aber diese Module sollten ganz einfach nicht geladen werden können, wenn sie denn fehlen. Gibt es vll in einem der Module einen Fehler? Probier mal Stück für Stück jedes Modul zu entfernen bis du das fehlerhafte gefunden hast. (auch die Kernelinternen Blacklisten, falls nötig)

Ansonsten kannst du mal rein interessehalber deine X-Treiber neu mergen?

Aber ehrlich Klaus Meier... man sollte davon ausgehen können das du, solange wie du schon hier bist, von selbst auf die Möglichkeiten kommen solltest.

Kannst du denn, falls dein System wieder hängt mit SysRQ das System rebooten?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, ich habe ein Update von meinem System gemacht. Und das betraf den Kernel. Und es tritt genau ein Problem auf: Es werden keine Module mehr geladen. Gar keine mehr, nicht nur die aus der Modules-Datei. Das merkt man daran, dass Tastatur und Maus tot sind, die stehen da nämlich nicht drin. Das mit der modules-Datei hat ja nur den Effekt, dass das Laden dieser Module beim Systemstart angezeigt wird.

Das System startet, X startet, und dann kann ich nichts mehr eingeben. Ich habe auch schon der Kernel und die Module von laufenden System rüberkopiert, es hilft nichts. dmesg kommt genau so weit, dass es mir anzei8gt, dass die Partitionen gemountet worden sind. Eine Fehlermeldung habe ich noch nicht entdeckt.

----------

## Max Steel

Mach doch mal folgendes. Wenn X gestartet ist, drücke einmal [STRG]+[ALT]+[Rollen]+[R] Und versuche danach, auf eine der Konsolen zu wechseln. (Ist davon abhängig ob Magic sysRQ Keys in deinem Kernel aktiviert ist, wenn nein unbedingt nachholen).

Wenn das nicht geht, kannst du per ssh auf den Rechner zugreifen?

Ansonsten bleibt nurnoch der Weg über die LiveCD und mal nachschauen ob auch genügend Speicherplatz auf / für neue Module verfügbar ist.

Und eben alle Schritte nochmal nachvollziehen (und ein rebuild der externen sowie der X-Module/Treiber schadet dann auch nicht mehr).

----------

## franzf

Nutzt du die selbe Shell für chroot und normalen login?

Nicht dass du dir in deiner .[bash,zsh,...]rc irgend welche wichtigen Umgebungsvariablen setzt, die im chroot dann fehlen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> moment mal... Reden wir über X oder über die Konsole?
> 
> Ich frage weil es sich momentan mehr nach "habe ein Update gefahren und jetzt geht nichts mehr" anhört. Und update kann auch X heißen.
> 
> Außerdem landen üblicherweiße nur die Zusatzmodule in der /etc/conf.d/modules (nvidia/ati BLOB, Virtualbox, etc.) vll fehlt einfach ein emerge @module-rebuild. Aber diese Module sollten ganz einfach nicht geladen werden können, wenn sie denn fehlen. Gibt es vll in einem der Module einen Fehler? Probier mal Stück für Stück jedes Modul zu entfernen bis du das fehlerhafte gefunden hast. (auch die Kernelinternen Blacklisten, falls nötig)
> ...

 

Danke. Schönen Tag noch. Ich habe jetzt definitiv genug von euch Arschlöchern hier. Du hast nichts davon verstanden, was ich geschrieben habe. Aber ich werde einfach mal wieder als blöd hingestellt.

Schon mal davon ausgegangen, dass ich das schon probiert habe?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Mach doch mal folgendes. Wenn X gestartet ist, drücke einmal [STRG]+[ALT]+[Rollen]+[R] Und versuche danach, auf eine der Konsolen zu wechseln. (Ist davon abhängig ob Magic sysRQ Keys in deinem Kernel aktiviert ist, wenn nein unbedingt nachholen).
> 
> Wenn das nicht geht, kannst du per ssh auf den Rechner zugreifen?
> 
> Ansonsten bleibt nurnoch der Weg über die LiveCD und mal nachschauen ob auch genügend Speicherplatz auf / für neue Module verfügbar ist.
> ...

 

Danke für die tollen Tips. Ich glaube, ich habe hier jetzt schon mehrfach geschrieben, dass die Tastatur nicht geht. Und du schreibst, ich soll irgendwelche Taten drücken. So viel zu deiner Kompetenz.

----------

## Max Steel

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   moment mal... Reden wir über X oder über die Konsole?
> 
> Ich frage weil es sich momentan mehr nach "habe ein Update gefahren und jetzt geht nichts mehr" anhört. Und update kann auch X heißen.
> 
> Außerdem landen üblicherweiße nur die Zusatzmodule in der /etc/conf.d/modules (nvidia/ati BLOB, Virtualbox, etc.) vll fehlt einfach ein emerge @module-rebuild. Aber diese Module sollten ganz einfach nicht geladen werden können, wenn sie denn fehlen. Gibt es vll in einem der Module einen Fehler? Probier mal Stück für Stück jedes Modul zu entfernen bis du das fehlerhafte gefunden hast. (auch die Kernelinternen Blacklisten, falls nötig)
> ...

 

Ich wollte dich nciht als blöd hinstellen, es hätte ja ein Satz wie "Das und das habe ich schon versucht." gereicht.

So versucht dir jeder nach und nach zu entlocken was du schon gemacht hast, und was eben nicht.

Schönen Tag noch! K-Fee und zurück zur ArByte!

----------

## bell

Wie baust Du Deinen Kernel? Mit genkernel oder manuell? Bei Genkernel solltest Du in die /var/log/genkernel.log reinschauen ob da was schief gegangen ist. Bei manuell: überprüfe genauestens die build.log von 

```
make all modules_install | tee build.log
```

 ob da irgend was schiefgegangen ist.

PS: Bitte schreib doch was Du bereits probiert hast, sonst gibt es immer wieder Tipps was Du bereits probiert hast.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, da ihr mich ja wohl doch für ziemlich blöd haltet und davon ausgeht, dass ich es nicht selber hinbekomme:

Ich habe erst mal den alten kernel gelöscht mit emerge -C gentoo-sources und die Dateien in /usr/src/ gelöscht.

Dann neu installiert mit emerge gentoo-sources

Dann die .config aus dem funktionierenden System reinkopiert.

Dann den Kernel gebaut, mit make install installiert, die Module mit make modules_install

Danach ein emerge @module-rebuild. Dies alles in der chroot.

Nun aus dem laufenden System grub mit grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub2/grub.cfg angepasst.

Die Schritte mit der Installation habe ich mehrfach überprüft. Ich habe den funktionierenden Kernel und die funkitionierenden Module rüberkopiert und es hat nichts geändert.

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ok, da ihr mich ja wohl doch für ziemlich blöd haltet und davon ausgeht, dass ich es nicht selber hinbekomme:

 

Das einzige was "blöd" ist, ist dein Tonfall, denn damit riskierst du dass das hier zu einem Flame ausartet und geschlossen wird, ohne dass eine Lösung erarbeitet werden konnte.

Und meine Frage mit der login shell steht immer noch im Raum.

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, das Problem ist gelöst. Das gentoo auf dieser Partition gibt es nicht mehr. Es ist mir einfach zu blöd. Ok, ist nicht nur hier so, auch in anderen Foren. Es mag ja sein, dass es hier Personen gibt, die sich unheimlich gut mit Linux auskennen, die aber nicht mal Lesen können und die hier Sozialkompetenz geht sowieso gegen Null.

Es gibt da ein Problem, welches ich jetzt zum zweiten Mal habe, aber es wird mir erst mal unterstellt, dass ich zu blöd bin, einen Kernel zu installieren. Und bei genau diesen Personen stellt man fest, dass sie nicht mal ansatzweise das gelesen haben, was ich geschrieben habe. Oder es einfach nicht verstehen wollten.

Wundert euch nicht, dass ihr immer weniger werdet. 

Dieses Forum und gentoo sind für mich gestorben. Es ist nun mal so, dass nicht unbedingt zu viele Personen an gentoo mitarbeiten. Deshalb ist es ja auch das erklärte Ziel einiger hier, auch noch den letzten Rest zu vergraulen.

Die Lokalisierung beim vdr-1.6 hat nicht funktioniert. Jetzt geht sie. Aber das lag ja nur daran, dass ich zu blöd bin, ein ebuild zu lesen. Und gentoo ist ja nur etwas für absolute Experten. So Trottel wie mich wollen wir hier gar nicht haben.

Ist schon ok, ich habe es verstanden. Ich brauche ein benutzbares Betriebssystem und keinen Minderwertigkeitskompensator für Personen ohne Sozialkompetenz.

----------

